# iPhone 4 questions



## George Farmer (1 Jun 2011)

Hi all

Just treated myself to a new iPhone 4 to replace my Samsung Blade. I know the iPhone 5 is out soon but the deal was amazing.

The only other Apple kit I own is an iMac.

Will they 'recognise' each other and sync so I can transfer all my iTunes etc. from my iMac on to the iPhone.

Any other hints and tips?

(Please don't turn this thread into an Apple or iPhone bash!)

Cheers,
George


----------



## milla (1 Jun 2011)

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1386

not got one but looks fairly straightforward


----------



## Garuf (1 Jun 2011)

How far on the horizon is the iphone 5? I'm sort of hoping they update the classic ipod now mine has finally reached the end of it's insurance policy so I have to buy a new one.


----------



## Radik (1 Jun 2011)

So what was the amazing deal?  I got used iphone 3g for 50 euro from friend. That's what I call deal.


----------



## mdhardy01 (1 Jun 2011)

Plug into iTunes and hit the sync button
Get tapatalk forum reader as well to keep up with ukaps in the move you can post pics direct from your phone as well
From what I've heard iPhone 5 has been delayed due to the earthquake in Japan as that's where the hardware comes from 
Was supposed to be released June / July looking more like jan/fen now 
Had iPhone since they first came out need help let me know
Matt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vauxhallmark (2 Jun 2011)

Tidy up your address book on your iMac. If you don't want all your contacts on your phone make a Folder in Address Book on your iMac called iPhone (or whatever you want), and put the contacts you do want on your phone in there. You can then choose to sync only that folder (in iTunes). 

Have a look at the options in iTunes when you get it, and it should be pretty straightforward to choose what you want to sync. 

It's a great phone.

Mark


----------



## George Farmer (2 Jun 2011)

Thanks, guys.

I'm quite excited!


----------



## Stu Worrall (2 Jun 2011)

nice one george, they are very good at what they do. 

Make sure you get the free version of find my iphone as its very handy when you think youve lost it !

http://www.apple.com/mobileme/news/...e-free-with-ipad-iphone-4-and-ipod-touch.html


----------



## Tony Swinney (2 Jun 2011)

Good move George - I'm sure you'll love it 

As mentioned above re contacts, make a folder in itunes for the music you want on your iphone and tell itunes to only sync that folder, otherwise you'll cram your phone instantly.

Get the free Twitter app - it makes tweeting a breeze 

Give me a shout if you have any issues.

Tony


----------



## Tony Swinney (2 Jun 2011)

Another couple of apps would be the obligatory 'Hipstamatic' for retro-photo-cool, and the '360panorama' app which let's you do stuff like this in an instant...

http://360.io/7dk547

Just need a waterproof housing for ip4 now


----------



## George Farmer (2 Jun 2011)

Very cool!  Thanks mate.


----------



## LondonDragon (2 Jun 2011)

The best user friendly phone you can ever get, simple and effective  although the iTunes sync kinda sucks!


----------



## Garuf (2 Jun 2011)

I dunno, the lack of tactile feedback still bothers me with touch screens. I'm waiting for them to be so ubiquitous that I can pick one on a £10 contract otherwise, I'm out.


----------



## Radik (2 Jun 2011)

Touchscreen is good I was never fan of Iphone I am also skeptic now I mean I use phone for work 2-3 hours a day all I do is calling and I like controls of my call when need to go on mute or connect other or dial conf call numbers. But other than that I can do that on any phone with touchscreen available. Even for me it is expensive piece of kit and I am using it for work. If I would not pay 50 euros I would not bother at all. If you does not know how to spend your money then go for it


----------



## gt568 (4 Jun 2011)

It's an awesome phone mate, had mine for ages.

Get tapatalk app, and then add it to this forum... easy browsing on the iphone, no need to zoom in out, much slicker than safari...

And jailbreak it.  Easy as, and a shedload of cool tweaks...

PM me if you've changed your number.  Might be over your way with work on an errand soon.


----------

